# Lux MR - Rahmenbruch (Sitzstrebe)



## Jobici (26. September 2009)

Hallo,
Ich war heute vormittags mit meinem Lux unterwegs als ploetzlich Geraeusche aus der Richtung vom Schaltwerk kommen. Ich steig ab und sehe zu meinem Entsetzen, dass die Sitzstrebe voll durchrissen ist! 

Wie ihr auf den Photos erkennen koennt, sieht es so aus, als waere die Strebe gerade durchgeschnitten worden. Wie das passieren konnte ist mir voellig schleierhaft. 


Ich hatte nie einen ernsthaften Sturz (bin zweimal an einem Steilhang steckengeblieben und dumm umgefallen, echt belanglos). Die Strecke heute war absolut anspruchslos, vorallem Strassen und Feldwege. 

Mein Lux ist recht neu, im Juli diesen Jahres geliefert worden. Faellt das unter Garantie oder Gewaehrleistung...? Waere fuer jeden Ratschlag dankbar - Canyon konnte ich heute noch nicht erreichen (Sa!).
Jobici


----------



## Sarcophagus (26. September 2009)

Hier steht alles:

*Frage*

*Welche Garantieleistungen bieten Sie an?*

*Antwort*

 		Über den gesetzlichen Zeitraum hinaus geben wir Ihnen freiwillig eine Garantie von insgesamt 
*6 Jahren* auf die diesjährigen Rahmen und Gabeln der Renn- und Triathlonmaschinen, sowie auf Mountainbikerahmen (ausgenommen Lagerungen und Federbeine). Unsere Garantie gilt ab Verkaufsdatum und nur für den Ersterwerber des Fahrrades. Schäden an der Lackierung sind davon ausgenommen. Wir behalten uns vor defekte Rahmen oder Gabeln zu reparieren oder durch ein entsprechendes Nachfolgermodell zu ersetzen. Dies ist der einzige Garantieanspruch, weitergehende Kosten wie Montage, Transport etc. werden nicht übernommen.

Ausgeschlossen von der Garantie sind Schäden durch unsachgemäßen bzw. nicht bestimmungsgerechten Gebrauch, z.B. Vernachlässigung (mangelnde Pflege und Wartung), Sturz, Überbelastung sowie durch Veränderung am Rahmen oder der Gabel oder durch An-und Umbau zusätzlicher Komponenten. Bei Sprüngen oder Überbeanspruchungen anderer Art besteht ebenfalls kein Garantieanspruch.

Auf sonstige Teile bieten wir 2 Jahre Herstellergewährleistung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter K (26. September 2009)

Jobici schrieb:


> (bin zweimal an einem Steilhang steckengeblieben und dumm umgefallen, echt belanglos)



Das hätte ich in dem Post schon mal nicht erwähnt.


----------



## FranzJosStrauf (26. September 2009)

Canyonrahmen werden halt am absolutem Limit gebaut, dazu neueste Technologie, das kann dauern bis die Serienreife erreicht ist!


----------



## Jakeman (26. September 2009)

Tut mir leid für den schönen Rahmen 
Meiner hat schon übelste abflüge überlebt, also scheint er doch ne gewisse "Serienreife" zu haben.......
Wie sieht den die Kettenstrebe auf der höhe aus?


----------



## Exekuhtot (26. September 2009)

Bevor ich hier posten würde, würde ich erstmal Kontakt mit Canyon aufnehmen.

Schade um den Rahmen aber du solltest recht problemlos einen neuen bekommen.


----------



## the.saint (26. September 2009)

Exekuhtot schrieb:


> Bevor ich hier posten würde, würde ich erstmal Kontakt mit Canyon aufnehmen.
> 
> Schade um den Rahmen aber du solltest recht problemlos einen neuen bekommen.



Sehe ich genauso. 
Nimm die Bilder wieder raus. Und formulier deine Frage nochmal um.


----------



## Jobici (26. September 2009)

Warum soll ich die Bilder wieder rausnehmen? Den Rahmen werden sie bei Canyon ja eh bald zu sehen bekommen... Und wie gesagt - mein erster Anruf galt Canyon, nur antworten sie dort heute eben nicht. 

Um eins klarzustellen - mir geht es hier auch nicht um Stimmungsmache gegen Canyon. Ich will mir nur meiner Rechte im klaren sein, wenn ich mal dann Canyon sprechen.


----------



## FranzJosStrauf (26. September 2009)

ch hatte nie einen ernsthaften Sturz (bin zweimal an einem Steilhang steckengeblieben und dumm umgefallen, echt belanglos). Die Strecke heute war absolut anspruchslos, vorallem Strassen und Feldwege. 

das mit umfallen hätte ich nicht erwähnt, wäre ich der Hersteller würde ich auf Selbstverschulden plädieren!


----------



## decline (26. September 2009)

nur mal so aus reinem interesse...welche wandstärke hat das carbonrohr?


----------



## Maddin182 (26. September 2009)

Yop würde mich auch mal interessieren, sieht aber auch echt interessant aus.(also ich mein das Material, wie das da verarbeitet ist). Hab so einen Carbonrahmenbruch vorher noch nie gesehen.

Aber trotzdem Daumen hoch  ,dass du bald wieder einen neuen Rahmen bekommst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jobici (26. September 2009)

Wandstaerke werde ich morgen mal messen


----------



## Bratzus (26. September 2009)

Jobici schrieb:


> Warum soll ich die Bilder wieder rausnehmen? Den Rahmen werden sie bei Canyon ja eh bald zu sehen bekommen... Und wie gesagt - mein erster Anruf galt Canyon, nur antworten sie dort heute eben nicht.
> 
> Um eins klarzustellen - mir geht es hier auch nicht um Stimmungsmache gegen Canyon. Ich will mir nur meiner Rechte im klaren sein, wenn ich mal dann Canyon sprechen.



Hi Jobici,
Recht hast du, hast doch nichts zu verbergen.
 Die bei Canyon wissen schon das die Bikes gefahren werden (Und nicht wenig), dafür sind sie auch gebaut und ausgelegt und dabei knallt auch keine Carbonstrebe weg, ausser da ist ein Fehler im Teil.
Wenn Du Nett und Offen mit dem Canyon Service telefonierst bekommst du im Normalfall genauso offene unsd nette Antwort.
Viel Glück bei deinem Garantiefall und bleib weiter Cool!
Schönen Sonntag wünscht Bratzus


----------



## Met87 (26. September 2009)

@ Bratzus ....

Genau so ist es! Offen und ehrlich ist meist am Besten! Canyon wird da eine Lösung finden!

Ich wünsche viel Erfolg dabei!

Grüße


----------



## Jobici (21. Dezember 2009)

Hi,
inzwischen sind drei Monate seit dem Rahmenbruch vergangen und so will ich Euch hier ein paar Zeilen auf den letzten Stand bringen. Ich habe mein Rad noch nicht retour und das trotz zahlloser Telefonate und Mails. Freundlich war Canyon immer  insbesondere Canyon Italien  aber was letzten Endes zaehlt, ist dass Canyon mich bis dato im Regen stehen laesst. Ich hoffe, das die Sache bald gut ausgeht, aber eine Warnung ist meine Erfahrung auf jeden Fall  und Canyon sollte aus der Sache hoffentlich lernen! 

Hier meine kleine unendliche Geschichte - habe frueh begonnen Notizen zu fuehren...
*26.9.2009: unvermittelter Bruch der rechten Sitzstrebe bei Fahrt auf Strasse  *
*26.9.: 1. Mail an Canyon ITA mit Photos*
28.9.: Telefonat mit Canyon ITA 
2.10.: 2. Mail an Canyon ITA mit allen Daten (Rahmen, Bestellnummer etc.) 
In Woche vom 5.10.: Telefonat mit Canyon ITA (Canyon D geschlossen)
In Woche vom 19.10.: Telefonat mit Canyon ITA (Canyon D noch geschlossen)
In Woche vom 26.10.: Telefonat mit Canyon D und dann auch Canyon ITA (Canyon D sagt 'erst mal Rad einschicken', Canyon ITA sagt 'erst mal auf offizielle Antwort auf Reklamation von Canyon D warten')
27.10.: Email von Canyon ITA, dass Fall laut Canyon D als crash replacement abzuwickeln ist 
27.10.: Mail an Canyon ITA  Ich lehne die option crash replacement ab  schliesslich wars kein Unfall und das sieht man auch am perfekt erhaltenen Rahmen (bis auf den bewussten Sitzstrebenbruch)
3.11.: Telefonat mit Canyon ITA  Nochmalige muendliche Ablehnung der option crash replacement. Canyon Italia sagt zu mit Canyon Deutschland Optionen abzuklaeren, insb. ob der Rahmen nach Koblenz geholt wird.

In Woche vom 9.11.: Rad wird von UPS bei mir abgeholt
*13.11.: Rad wieder bei Canyon D*
19.11.: Mail an Canyon ITA mit Anfrage zu Status
19.11.: Mail von Canyon ITA, dass in Koblenz nachgefragt wird
*19.11.: Mail von Canyon ITA, dass Quality Manager in Koblenz die Erstattung in Garantie anerkennt!*

30.11.: Mail an Canyon ITA mit Anfrage zu Status
7.12.: Anfruf bei Canyon D (Canyon ITA geschlossen am 7 & 8.12.) mit Anfrage zu Status: Mir wird zugesagt innerhalb von zwei Tagen Antwort zu geben
10.12.: Anruf bei Canyon D mit Anfrage zu Status da ja bis gestern 9.12. Antwort versprochen war. Call Center liegt aber keine Information vor und schickt Reminder wird an das Canyon Service Center. Laut Mitarbeiter ist die Verspaetung sehr ungewoehnlich.
11.12.: Anruf bei Canyon ITA: Informiere Sie zu Kontakt mit Canyon D und moechte Status wissen. Canyon ITA wird sich erkundigen.
11.12.: Mail von Canyon ITA, dass mein Rad bereits in der Versandabteilung ist und spaetestens Dienstag 15.12. versandt wird
15.12.: abends Anruf bei Canyon D: Wird mein Rad denn nun versandt? Antwort  keine Ahnung, wir kommen auf Sie zurueck.
16.12.: Mail von Canyon D: Ihr Rahmen wird noch geprueft  voraussichtlich erhalten wir innerhalb der naechsten 14 Tage weitere Informationenund werden uns dann melden
16.12.: Anruf bei Canyon ITA: Was ist hier los?  - Canyon ITA wird sich informieren.
16.12.: Mail von Canyon ITA: Leider wahr - der Qualitaetsverantwortliche muss sich die Sache noch anschauen! Sie werden sich der Sache vorrangig annehmen.
21.12.: Anruf bei Canyon ITA: Anfrage zu Status  keine News. Ich kuendige an, dass ich formal Frist zur Nacherfuellung setzen werde. Mir reichts.
*21.12.: Mail an Canyon D (Kopie an Canyon ITA): Fristsetzung von 2 Wochen zur Nacherfuellung* ansonsten Rueckerstattung des vollen Kaufpreises. Ich verlange umgehende und kulante Behandelung der Sache.
21.12.: Automatische Empfangsbestaetigungsmail von Canyon D 
21.12.: Antwort von Canyon ITA, dass ein genannter Kollege von Canyon D sich persoenlich darum kuemmern wird. Voraussichtliche Erledigung in 1-2 Wochen...


Also keine Weihnachtstage ohne mein wunderschoenes, tolles Lux.


----------



## Quen (21. Dezember 2009)

Wohnst du in Italien, oder aus welchem Grund hast du auch Kontakt zu Canyon in Italien?

Wünsche dir, dass die Sache nun schnell und unkompliziert (wenn man davon nun noch sprechen kann) zu einem positiven Ende kommt.


----------



## Jobici (21. Dezember 2009)

Ja, ich wohne in Italien und damit ist grundsaetzlich Canyon Italia fuer mich zustaendig. Hab ich wohl vergessen zu erwaehnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biesa (21. Dezember 2009)

Üble Sache, wünsch Dir auch Glück von meiner Seite aus.


----------



## 525Rainer (21. Dezember 2009)

üble geschichte. ich hoffe du hast bald einen neuen rahmen wobei ich irgendwie angst hätte das es mitten in der saison oder nach 6 monaten nochmal passiert wenn ich das röhrchen so seh.


----------



## Quen (22. Dezember 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> üble geschichte. ich hoffe du hast bald einen neuen rahmen wobei ich irgendwie angst hätte das es mitten in der saison oder nach 6 monaten nochmal passiert wenn ich das röhrchen so seh.


Genau wegen solchen (unvorhersehbaren) Dingen sollte man möglichst ein Zweit-/Ersatzrad haben. Ist dann zwar auch nur eine Notlösung, aber man kann immerhin fahren.

@Jobici: nimm doch alternativ mal Kontakt zu den Canyon-Mitarbeitern hier im Forum auf - evtl. können sie den Prozess beschleunigen?

Gruß


----------



## 525Rainer (22. Dezember 2009)

naja, ein ersatzfahrrad ist doch ein schlechter kompromiss. wenn ein hersteller garantie gibt und in deutschland seine räder montiert sollte es nicht so lange dauern bis ersatz da ist. wobei ich die zeit gar nicht das unangenehmste finde sondern die tatsache das ein canyon mitarbeiter darüber bestimmt ob man selbst dran schuld war oder die garantie greift. meiner meinung sieht man an dem fall wieder mal wie willkürlich das ganze verlaufen kann. erst cashback und dann doch eingelenkt. warum? da ist man als kunde irgendwie in einer hilflosen situation.

seit es keine canti sockeln mehr gibt, werden die sitzstreben einfach viel zu schwach dimensioniert. wahrscheinlich ist die seite mit der bremsaufname dicker und die antriebsseite wirklich absolut am limit konstruiert.


----------



## flyingscot (22. Dezember 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> wobei ich die zeit gar nicht das unangenehmste finde sondern die tatsache das ein canyon mitarbeiter darüber bestimmt ob man selbst dran schuld war oder die garantie greift. meiner meinung sieht man an dem fall wieder mal wie willkürlich das ganze verlaufen kann. erst cashback und dann doch eingelenkt. warum?



Das ist aber wahrscheinlich nur ein Kommunikationsproblem: Ich schicke einen kaputten Rahmen ein. Für die Gewährung der Garantie ist jemand anderes zuständig, als derjenige fürs Crash Replacement. Daher muss dieser Punkt am Anfang geklärt werden, finde ich jetzt nicht ungewöhnlich...

Und das die Firmen bei Garantiefällen genau prüfen, ob hier nicht Fremdverschulden vorliegt ist eigentlich klar. Du hast Recht, hier habe ich auch immer Bauchschmerzen, da von einigen Firmen gerne mal der "nicht bestimmungsgemäße Gebrauch" unterstellt wird.


----------



## Peter K (22. Dezember 2009)

Jobici schrieb:


> Hi,
> inzwischen sind drei Monate seit dem Rahmenbruch vergangen und so will ich Euch hier ein paar Zeilen auf den letzten Stand bringen. Ich habe mein Rad noch nicht retour und das trotz zahlloser Telefonate und Mails. Freundlich war Canyon immer  insbesondere Canyon Italien  aber was letzten Endes zaehlt, ist dass Canyon mich bis dato im Regen stehen laesst. Ich hoffe, das die Sache bald gut ausgeht, aber eine Warnung ist meine Erfahrung auf jeden Fall  und Canyon sollte aus der Sache hoffentlich lernen!
> 
> Hier meine kleine unendliche Geschichte - habe frueh begonnen Notizen zu fuehren...
> ...



Es ist eine Peinlichkeit hoch drei, dass sich die Abhandlung dieser Sache über einen solch langen Zeitraum hinwegzieht. Da gibt es nichts zu beschönigen. Ich hatte heute vormittag eine techn. Anfrage an "C" gerichtet, mal sehen, wie lange ich auf eine fundierte Antwort warten darf.


----------



## Cortezsi (22. Dezember 2009)

Was ist nur mit Canyon los...
@Canyon:
Schwache Vorstellung! Da hoffe ich mal, daß ich mal keine Probleme mit meinem GC habe.


----------



## Quen (22. Dezember 2009)

Peter K schrieb:


> Es ist eine Peinlichkeit hoch drei, dass sich die Abhandlung dieser Sache über einen solch langen Zeitraum hinwegzieht. Da gibt es nichts zu beschönigen. Ich hatte heute vormittag eine techn. Anfrage an "C" gerichtet, mal sehen, wie lange ich auf eine fundierte Antwort warten darf.


Ich denke mal darf dies auch nicht pauschalisieren: ich hatte kürzlich mal eine recht detaillierte technische Frage an Canyon gerichtet - da man mir an der Hotline nicht helfen konnte, rief mich umgehend ein Mitarbeiter zurück und konnte somit meine Anfrage sehr zeitnah beantworten.

Ich selbst arbeite bei einem sehr kundenorientierten Unternehmen, und auch hier kommt es vereinzelt immer mal wieder vor, dass eine Kundenanfrage-/reklamation nicht zufriedenstellend/zeitnah bearbeitet wird. Manchmal ist einfach der Wurm drin - eine Entschuldigung ist dies, insbesondere aus Sicht des Kunden, nicht.


----------



## Peter K (22. Dezember 2009)

Quen schrieb:


> Ich denke mal darf dies auch nicht pauschalisieren: ich hatte kürzlich mal eine recht detaillierte technische Frage an Canyon gerichtet - da man mir an der Hotline nicht helfen konnte, rief mich umgehend ein Mitarbeiter zurück und konnte somit meine Anfrage sehr zeitnah beantworten.



Du hast recht, der Vergleich "hinkt", war auch etwas ironisch gemeint. Die Beurteilung dieses Falles, egal wie das Ergebnis schlussendlich ausfallen mag, sollte schneller möglich sein.


----------



## Quen (22. Dezember 2009)

Peter K schrieb:


> Du hast recht, der Vergleich "hinkt", war auch etwas ironisch gemeint. Die Beurteilung dieses Falles, egal wie das Ergebnis schlussendlich ausfallen mag, sollte schneller möglich sein.


Da gebe ich dir uneingeschränkt recht! 

Bin gespannt wie es hier weiter geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter K (22. Dezember 2009)

Quen schrieb:


> Ich denke mal darf dies auch nicht pauschalisieren: ich hatte kürzlich mal eine recht detaillierte technische Frage an Canyon gerichtet - da man mir an der Hotline nicht helfen konnte, rief mich umgehend ein Mitarbeiter zurück und konnte somit meine Anfrage sehr zeitnah beantworten.



Ich muss eine Lanze brechen für Canyon. Hatte heute eine tech. Anfrage an den Service gerichtet und innerhalb von 1h drei Antwortmails erhalten, davon eine mit einem techn. Datenblatt eines Bauteils.


----------



## -Soulride- (22. Dezember 2009)

Ich hatte am vor ein paar Tagen auch einen Zwischenfall:

Samstag beim Skifahren, letzte Abfahrt nochmal scharf gebremst und ich stand mit einem Ski da. Allerdings hatte die Binndung nicht ausgelöst wie ich zuerst vermutet hab, sondern die Platte auf der die Bindung montiert ist hats regelrecht zerfetzt. Aufm Heimweg im Laden vorbei und heute (3 Tage später) ist der Ski wieder mit neuer Bindung da. So denk ich sollte sowas ablaufen, wobei mir klar ist das ein Versender natürlich länger braucht. Ich hoffe nur das meinem Rahmen nichts passiert, bei so einer Abwicklung wär ich glaub ich schon längst ausgeflippt.

Viel Glück noch!


----------



## Webwebs (22. Dezember 2009)

Ich zitier jetzt mal nicht Beitrag 15!

Aber sollte man da nicht die Sache an einen Anwalt abgeben. Beschleunigt das Verfahren mit Sicherheit! Ich bin zwar überhaupt kein Freund von Anwälten, aber da machen sie mal Sinn.


----------



## Jobici (23. Dezember 2009)

Was immer der Ausloeser auch war - aber heute morgen hat Canyon mein Rad an UPS uebergeben und damit sollte es wohl demnaechst bei mir sein. Bin natuerlich enorm erleichtert und froh. 

Ein wenig pedantisch bin ich ueber diese Geschichte schon geworden und daher: ein persoenliches Schreiben haette ich fuer angebracht gehalten und nicht nur eine automatisierte Versandnachricht. Nicht zuletzt da ich nun eigentlich gar nicht weiss, was in den Versand gegangen ist - aber da wird es ja hoffentlich keine Ueberraschungen geben...


----------



## Quen (23. Dezember 2009)

Jobici schrieb:


> Was immer der Ausloeser auch war - aber heute morgen hat Canyon mein Rad an UPS uebergeben und damit sollte es wohl demnaechst bei mir sein. Bin natuerlich enorm erleichtert und froh.
> 
> Ein wenig pedantisch bin ich ueber diese Geschichte schon geworden und daher: ein persoenliches Schreiben haette ich fuer angebracht gehalten und nicht nur eine automatisierte Versandnachricht. Nicht zuletzt da ich nun eigentlich gar nicht weiss, was in den Versand gegangen ist - aber da wird es ja hoffentlich keine Ueberraschungen geben...


Da es "deinen" Rahmen noch im Outlet gibt, solltest du den richtigen erhalten.

Frohes Fest!


----------



## .t1mo (23. Dezember 2009)

Der Bruch an der Strebe ist wirklich heftig. Da bleibt auch anzuzweifeln ob es so sinnvoll ist die Strebe ohne Bremsscheibenaufnahme (an der scheinbar doch rohe Kräfte walten) so zu unterdimensionieren.

Was die ganze Sache aber noch heftiger macht, ein Rahmenbruch kann überall vorkommen, ist die Art und Weise wie unglücklich das Ganze seitens Canyon gehandhabt wird.

Punkt eins ist mal ganz klar, dass der Hersteller froh sein kann, dass dieser Riss nicht zu einem üblen Sturz geführt hat und der Kunde hier unverschont blieb. Umso mehr müsste man sich hier bemühen diesem Kunden nach dieser Schocksituation zu helfen dieses Ereignis möglichst schnell zu vergessen... das ganze geht sicherlich nicht, wenn man drei Monate auf seinen neuen Rahmen warten muss.

Auch, wenn es immer wieder Einzelfälle sind... so summieren diese sich doch zu einer ordentlichen Ansammlung von Fällen in denen Canyon als Großunternehmen doch irgendwie nicht so ganz im rechten Licht steht. Schade, dass dies scheinbar nicht in den Griff zu bekommen ist.
Natürlich hat Canyon, durch den hohen Absatz von Rädern, auch mit extrem vielen Anfragen zu tun. Möglicherweise mehr als andere Unternehmen. Dennoch sollte man über die Jahre gelernt haben was nötig ist um diese Fehler abzufangen!

Bleibt zu hoffen, dass nächstes Jahr alles besser wird!

Frohes Fest euch allen


----------



## Jobici (2. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
ich bin heute Abend aus dem Weihnachtsurlaub heimgekehrt und finde den heissersehnten Karton mit dem Lux beim Portier wohlverwahrt vor. Keine grosse Ueberraschung hatte ich ja die Versandnachricht erhalten und wuszte, dass das bike am 24.12. mittags zugestellt wurde. Zu dumm, dass ich am 24.12. morgens meinen Abreiseflug hatte...

Um zum Punkt zu kommen: Lux ist im Karton und nur mit ausgetauschtem Hinterbau, wie an der Rahmennummer unter dem Tretlager unschwer zu erkennen war. Das Ganze natuerlich ohne Begleitschreiben. Allerdings ist der Hinterbau nicht neu sondern gebraucht! Das hat mich schon verstoert, da man ja nie weisz, wie ein Carbonbauteil behandelt wurde. Was schwerer wiegt ist allerdings, dass der Hinterbau Schaeden aufweist!  
Canyon, was denkt Ihr Euch dabei????? 

Ich habe das bike nicht mehr weiter ausgepackt, geschweige denn zusammengebaut. Der Schaden ist zwar klein, allerdings sind die Karbonfasern beschaedigt und daneben sind Spruenge im Lack zu sehen. Ersatz in Garantie kann SO nicht aussehen. 

Hier eine Handvoll Photos des Schadens. Ich verzweifle echt schon.

Ach, uebrigens - in grenzenloser Naivitaet hatte ich beim Einsenden des Originalbikes auch den 50-Punkte Serviceplan erbeten. Konnte ja nicht ahnen, dass es eine derartige Geschichte wuerde. Wurde offenbar auch zur Kenntnis genommen, aber nicht durchgefuehrt - mit dem blossen Vermerk auf dem Formular 'Pedale fehlen. Bav, FL'...

Jenseitig


----------



## biesa (2. Januar 2010)

Habe mit Kopfschütteln deinen Post gelesen und kann das Vorgehen von Canyon nicht verstehen. Ruf am Montag an, ansonsten würde ich überlegen mal rechtliche Schritte einzuleiten.


----------



## coldmirow (3. Januar 2010)

Unverständliche Handlung von Canyon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Exekuhtot (3. Januar 2010)

Herrlich!


----------



## Webwebs (3. Januar 2010)

Sieht aus als ob es sich um ein Teil aus einem Crash Replacement Rahmen handelt. 

Das ist der Hammer!

Geh zum Anwalt!!!

...und schreib uns wie es weiter geht.


----------



## Kurbelmaxe (3. Januar 2010)

Mann, mann Canyon!

wie blöd kann man nur sein!?  Das darf ja wohl nicht war sein! Vielleicht sollten die echt mal überlegen, wo der Zug lang geht! Die scheinen ja immer noch nicht in der Talsohle des Jammers angekommen zu sein

Ich würde sofort rechtliche Schritte einleiten. Andere Sprachen scheinen die dort in Koblenz nicht zu verstehen.
Das Ärgerliche ist aber, das Du so schnell nicht wieder auf Deinem Lux sitzen wirst.   Und wenn Du es mal wieder fährst, kommt die Freude nicht wieder, weil man immer denkt, was kommt als Nächstes?
Ich hatte mal Ähnliches mit den "Freunden" von einer Firma mit gleicher Namensgebung wie Bonbons....
Mein Tipp: ganz schnell Ersatzbike her, die Sache zum Anwalt und aus allen Rohren feuern, die wollen es so.
Kurbelmaxe


----------



## flexx69 (3. Januar 2010)

Moin Habe leider die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht wie andere hier im Forum! hatte starke Verwindungen und Knarzgeräusche im Rahmen (GC AluHT) nach über 1Jahr Streiterei mit Canyon welche mir versicherten das sei kein Problem das müsst so sein und mehreren vergeblichen Reklaversuchen  wo nichts gemacht wurde als Brunox in den Rahmen zu sprühen/ sollte scheinbar die geräusche minimieren  wurde er nur noch in der Werkstatt bzw beim Transport durch das Hin und Hergeschicke beschädigt. Glücklicherweise hab ich nicht nur ein Rad, sonst wär ich bei denen Amok gelaufen, so konnte ich trotzdem Highlights wie TAC oder Transschwarzwald und andere Marathons bestreiten... Da ich im Jahr auf ca 20000km komme und wohl füher oder später wieder vor dem selben Problem stehe (kenne mittlerweile mehrere Leute mit Haltbarkeitsproblemen) war ich den Rechtsstreit leid und hab bei Centurion nen Rahmen gefunden der auch nicht schwerer ist und hält!!! N Kumpel hatte bei Centurion nen Reklafall wegen nem Riß beim Steuerrohr! 4 Tage später war der neue Rahmen da und er ist zusätzlich persönlich tel. während der Zeit über den Abwicklungstatus informiert worden. So kann also Service auch aussehen... 

Meine Empfehlung Anwalt!
und weiter erzählen  die schaufeln sich ihr eigenes Grab...


----------



## laleso (3. Januar 2010)

Da klebt ja noch Blut dran... (Bild 3-5)


----------



## feardorcha (3. Januar 2010)

laleso schrieb:


> Da klebt ja noch Blut dran... (Bild 3-5)



Nun lass` aber mal die Kirche im Dorf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harry22 (3. Januar 2010)

hallo 

also wenn ich des hier so lese ist canyon auch nicht die marke !!
ich dachte schon bei lapierre ist es so das es immer so lange dauert 
bis du mal ein erstaztteil bekommst !!
mein schaltauge hatte 3 monate gebraucht 
jetzt hatte ich mal drüber nachgedacht das mein nächstest bike 
ein canyon würde nur wenn ich dieses hier so lese 
dann eher nein !!!!!!!!!!!

hoffe mal du bekommst dein bike bald wieder 


grüße harald


----------



## Quen (3. Januar 2010)

Naja, ich denke (und hoffe) mal, dass es sich hier um einen absoluten Einzelfall handelt.

Kann mir auch kaum vorstellen, dass Canyon bewusst (!) einen solchen Hinterbau verschickt!

Am besten nochmals bei Canyon anrufen und sachlich um einen klärendes Gespräch bitten - und dies nicht mit einem Call Center-Mitarbeiter sondern mit einem entscheidungsbefugtem Mitarbeiter.

Ich drücke die Daumen das es doch noch gut ausgeht!


----------



## feardorcha (3. Januar 2010)

Stimme Quen voll und ganz zu.
Ich habe bei Canyon bisher ganz gute Erfahrungen gemacht, was deren Kundenhotline angeht.

Entweder war dies ein Versehen oder es ist beim Transport passiert.
Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die einen ramponierten Hinterbau verschicken und dann mit der Zufriedenheit des Kunden rechnen.

Gleich mit rechtlichen Schritten hier zu drohen, halte ich für überzogen.
Erstmal das Gespräch suchen und dann, falls sie sich querstellen, kannst denen immernoch die Konsequenzen vor Augen halten.
Aber im Grunde denke ich, wird sich das klären.


----------



## 525Rainer (3. Januar 2010)

war der karton beschädigt oder hätte sich irgendwas an dem hinterbau reiben können? 
ich glaube nicht das canyon einen derart beschädigten hinterbau verbauen darf. einen anderen ja, einen neueren ja. einen beschädigten, nein.

falls das wirklich so ist wies aussieht und der hinterbau von einem cash replacment rahmen stammt dann hätt ich einen tip für canyon wie man noch wirtschaftlicher hätte vorgehn können. einfach eine gewindestange in die strebe drehn und ein gutes gewebeband in weiss drüber. ob der kunde jetzt einen gebrauchten oder einen reparierten bekommt bleibt sich von der (un) zufriedenheit bestimmt gleich.

gibts eigentlich bei canyon keine laufzettel mit namen der endkontrolleure drauf?
das sind halt sachen die kein magazin testen kann weil wenn im test was fehlt kommt der rahmen mit dem 24 stunden service geflogen damit er es im zweiten anlauf noch aufs treppchen schafft.


----------



## Webwebs (3. Januar 2010)

> Gleich mit rechtlichen Schritten hier zu drohen, halte ich für überzogen.
> Erstmal das Gespräch suchen


 
überzogen?

Hast Du Beitrag #15 gelesen? Achte bitte auf das Datum!

Gruß


----------



## decline (3. Januar 2010)

Unglaublich was man hier zu lesen bekommt...


----------



## hypercolumn (3. Januar 2010)

Wenn dies kein Transportschaden ist, dann ist das grob fahrlässig.  Schicke denen Deine Fotos, rufe an und setze Ihnen eine Frist.  Wirkt das nicht, dann eben mit Anwalt.

Hatte selbst einen Riss im Steuerkopfrohr, Photos geschickt, die haben gesagt bloss nicht mehr fahren mit dem Teil aber das wars dann mit dem Kontakt.  Nach einem härteren Brief und einem recht heftigem Telefonat hat dann endlich geklappt.  Insgesamt ein paar Monate ohne bike...

Klar, in den Tests immer unter den Besten ist eine Sache, aber wenn die Dinger in der Praxis wenig aushalten wo ist dann der Sinn?  Wo ist der Spass wenn ich immerzu darauf achten muss dass ja nix dem Rahmen ja nix passsiert? Da kaufe ich dann lieber ein anderes Bike mit vielleicht einem Kilo mehr auf dem Buckel aber etwas stärkerem Rahmen.  Ein Kilo mehr kann auch nützlich sein: Mit meinem billigst 200 Euro "MTB" komme ich Steigungen hinauf (ok, etwas langsamer...) wo mein Grand Canyon bereits die Traktion mit dem Hinterrad verliert.

Von C-MTB lasse ich sowieso die Finger, denn die Unsicherheiten sind mir einfach gross.  Ein Sturz oder ein spitzer Stein kann ein paar C-Fasern zerstören, und eine Kette ist eben nur so stark wie ihr schwächstes Glied.  Lieber biegen (Alu) als brechen (Carbon). 

Viel Glück mit Deiner Reklamation!!


----------



## yjogam (3. Januar 2010)

@Quen: Naja, ich denke (und hoffe) mal, dass es sich hier um einen absoluten Einzelfall handelt.

Ich befürchte, es ist nicht so.
Das Verfahren seitens Canyons kommt mir bekannt vor.
Bin oft in spanischen MTB-Forum und dort wird mehrfach berichtet über Schäden/Risse am Steuerrohr des Nerve XC (des Jahrgangs 2008 meine ich).
Die Kunden bekamen einen neuen Rahmen, der wiederum woanders beschädigt war bzw. Gebrauchsspuren aufwiesen. Die Verpackung äusserlich war intakt, es musste also schon in diesen Zustand verpackt worden sein.

Die "Leid-Seele" in diesen Forum ist ein Kunde in Barcelona, der schon 6 Monate lang auf sein Fahrrad wartet und mittlerweile das Gefühl hat, gar kein Fahrrad mehr zu besitzen. Weil sein Rahmen nicht mehr vorhanden war, gab ihm mal einen Rahmen der nächste Serie/Jahrgang mit anderer Geometrie und versuchten die alte Komponenten in dem neuen Rahmen zu bauen. Das Problem liegt wohl darin, dass die Komponenten nicht alle in den neuen Rahmen passen. 
Die letzte Meldung war, dass der Umwerfer wohl inkompatibel sei und das Fahrrad darf in Koblenz weiter bleiben.

Es sind leider keine Einzelfälle, jedoch aussergewöhnlich!
Warum Canyon so handelt, ist und bleibt unbegreiflich.
Ich möchte hoffen, dass es nicht zum Standard wird.


----------



## biesa (3. Januar 2010)

Wie gut, dass ich nur ~150km von Koblenz entfernt wohne, da wäre ich gleich mal hin...



(Mal abwarten wie es mit dem aktuellen Reklamationsfall (Gabel) bei mir läuft....)


----------



## Jobici (3. Januar 2010)

Troestlich zu sehen, dass ich nicht der Einzige bin, der Canyon's verhalten bis dato nicht verstehen kann. 

Morgen frueh werde ich probieren bei Canyon jemanden an die Leitung zu bekommen und dann hoffe ich zur Abwechslung mal eine klare Antwort und nicht nur Vertroestungen zu bekommen. 

Was die roten Spuren sind habe ich mich auch gefragt. Mit dem Fingern mal drubergewischt, aber da gehen sie nicht weg. Der Hinterbau wurde allerdings sicher mal gefahren, denn auch ohne die Umhuellung von den Kettenstreben zu entfernen, konnte ich die schwarzen = dreckigen Kanten der Schutzfolien erkennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (3. Januar 2010)

vielleicht haben sie den hinterbau nur übergangsweise verbaut bis sie dir das 2010er modell schicken können? wäre auch eine erklärung.


----------



## Webwebs (3. Januar 2010)

> Das Ganze natuerlich ohne Begleitschreiben


 
Lest ihr euch die Beiträge eigentlich durch?

@525Rainer 

Oder war dein Beitrag ironisch gemeint?


----------



## feardorcha (4. Januar 2010)

Webwebs schrieb:


> überzogen?
> 
> Hast Du Beitrag #15 gelesen? Achte bitte auf das Datum!
> 
> Gruß



Ich habe den Beitrag #15 gelesen und kann die Entrüstung auch verstehen.
Leider habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass das Einschalten eines Anwalts keineswegs dafür sorgt, dass etwas schneller passiert.
Deswegen sagte ich ja auch, dass er dort anrufen soll und erstmal in Erfahrung bringen soll, ob das so gewollt war, ob Canyon diese Art der Garantieabwicklung für normal erachtet und nur, wenn diese nicht nachbessern wollen, einen Anwalt hinzuzieht.

Rein rechtlich gesehen hat der Händler drei Chancen zur Nachbesserung.

Wenn ich er wäre, hätte ich mir vermutlich einen Rahmen eines anderen Herstellers gekauft, hätte ein Rad zum fahren und würde den neuen Ersatz-Rahmen bei Ebay verhökern.


----------



## decline (4. Januar 2010)

feardorcha schrieb:


> Wenn ich er wäre, hätte ich mir vermutlich einen Rahmen eines anderen Herstellers gekauft, hätte ein Rad zum fahren und würde den neuen Ersatz-Rahmen bei Ebay verhökern.



würd mich jetzt brennend interessieren, wieviel für einen defekten rahmen bei ebay rausspringt^^


----------



## 525Rainer (4. Januar 2010)

was heisst das schon wenn kein begleitschreiben dabei war. vielleicht wurde es vergessen, vielleicht wollte man per email oder telefon kontaktieren und es hat nicht geklappt.



Webwebs schrieb:


> Lest ihr euch die Beiträge eigentlich durch?



damit meinst du canyon oder? wär ich auch dafür. oder vielleicht haben sie ihn gelesen und gedacht dem müssen wir jetzt so schnell wies geht einen hinterbau verbauen egal welchen.
bin gespannt wie das ausgeht. ob vielleicht das verhalten des kunden zu verzögerungen und missverständnissen führte. oder ob das alles nach plan lief und die vorgehensweise der regel entspricht.

ich kann nur davon ausgehn das gerade kein neuer hinterbau in der farbe liefer und lagernd war und wegen 2010er produktion auch nicht so schnell verfügbar sind. was kostet so ein hinterbau von canyon bei kinesis?  ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man wegen einer so lächerlichen summe so ein langes procedere veranstaltet. da hat ja die telekom mittlerweile mehr dran verdient als die streben kosten.


----------



## Peter K (4. Januar 2010)

> Naja, ich denke (und hoffe) mal, dass es sich hier um einen absoluten Einzelfall handelt.
> 
> Kann mir auch kaum vorstellen, dass Canyon bewusst (!) einen solchen Hinterbau verschickt!



Diese Macke am Hinterbau ist so offensichtlich, die kann man bei der Montage und beim Verpacken nicht übersehen.


----------



## mrosenb. canyon (4. Januar 2010)

Hallo Jobici,

habe ein PN geschickt. Bitte darauf antworten, damit wir den Vorgang schnell bearbeiten können.

Michael Rosenbaum


----------



## Jobici (4. Januar 2010)

Hallo Michael
ich habe Dir bereits per email geantwortet. 
J


----------



## feardorcha (4. Januar 2010)

decline schrieb:


> würd mich jetzt brennend interessieren, wieviel für einen defekten rahmen bei ebay rausspringt^^



Du willst mich nicht verstehen, oder? 

Defekten Rahmen wieder einschicken, keinen Bock auf lange Wartezeit und erneute Probleme mit baugleichem Material haben und einen anderen Rahmen kaufen. Wenn er dann endlich nach einer Woche (Canyon-Zeitrechnung) oder 16 Wochen (Realtime) seinen Ersatz-Rahmen hat, kann er diesen als Neu bei ebay verkaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biesa (4. Januar 2010)

Glaub du hast den "Witz" nicht ganz verstanden von decline 

Mal Abwarten was Canyon nun dazu sagt, Michael Rosenbaum hat den betroffenen User ja schonmal kontaktiert. Vielleicht war ja alles ein Missverständnis...


----------



## strikemike (4. Januar 2010)

Ich finds auch krass, solche Aktionen können den Kaufpreisvorteil von Versendern doch niemals wieder gutmachen. Passiert mir das bringe ich mein Bike zum Händler und bekomme ein Ersatzbike oder Ruck Zuck ein Ersatzteil. 

Es kann wirklich bei jedem Bike mal was kaputt gehen, keine Frage. Aber die Bearbeitungsdauer und dann das defekte Austauschprodukt ist schon echt eine Frechheit.

Würde den Rahmen nach Abschluss sofort Verkaufen und mir ein Bike im Laden kaufen. *support your local dealer.*


----------



## decline (4. Januar 2010)

biesa schrieb:


> Glaub du hast den "Witz" nicht ganz verstanden von decline


----------



## feardorcha (4. Januar 2010)

Kann sein, dass ich den "Witz" nicht verstanden habe.
War aber auch nicht so deutlich, dass es ein "Witz" war.

Egal... nichts für ungut!


----------



## decline (4. Januar 2010)

Es sei dir verziehen! ;-)


----------



## pitsch (4. Januar 2010)

Jobici schrieb:


> Ach, uebrigens - in grenzenloser Naivitaet hatte ich beim Einsenden des Originalbikes auch den 50-Punkte Serviceplan erbeten. Konnte ja nicht ahnen, dass es eine derartige Geschichte wuerde. Wurde offenbar auch zur Kenntnis genommen, aber nicht durchgefuehrt



Ist doch klar wieso der 50-Punkte Service nicht durchgeführt wurde. Den Leuten war ja klar, dass Du den Rahmen so nicht akzeptierst und ihn wieder zurücksendest.

Wenn ich solche Bilder sehe, frage ich mich ja schon ob Canyon wirklich eine Qualitätssicherung hat. Wenn die Mitarbeiter solch defekte Rahmen ausliefern, frage ich mich wie seriös die Beantwortung von technischen Anfragen via Mail erfolgt. Im Sommer hatte ich eine Frage bezüglich Delle in einem neuen Carbon Rennradrahmen. Per Mail wurde mir gesagt, dass alles normal sei? Wie soll ich nun einer solchen Antwort überhaupt noch vertrauen können?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mirobiker (5. Januar 2010)

Zitat:"Wenn ich solche Bilder sehe, frage ich mich ja schon ob Canyon wirklich eine Qualitätssicherung hat. Wenn die Mitarbeiter solch defekte Rahmen ausliefern..." Zitat Ende.

Hat schon mal jemand daran gedacht, dass der Schaden beim Transport entstanden sein kölnnte? D - I ist doch sdchon ne Ecke. Und wie Sendungen von Zustellunternehmen behandelt werden ist ja auch bekannt. Auch wenn die Verpackung nicht beschädigt ist, kann sich innen doch etwas so verschoben haben, dass beispielsweise ein Kassette an der Strebe reibt...
Bleibt natürlich die rage, warum wirds nicht ordentlich verpackt, dass soetwas erst garnicht geschehen kann. 
Findes es nur albern, einfach mal so zu unterstellen es würden bewußt defekte Teile eingebaut um Kunden zu verärgern.


----------



## pitsch (5. Januar 2010)

Dass die das nicht bewusst machen ist sicher allen klar. Mein Kommentar zum 50-Punkte Plan war auch eher als Scherz gemeint.

Für mich mach Canyon in letzter Zeit schon einen sehr schlampigen eindruck (aus eigener Erfahrung aber auch aus solchen Themen im Forum). Der Qualitätssicherung von Canyon müsste dies doch auch schon lange erkannt haben und auch etwas dagegen unternehmen.


----------



## Kaltumformer (5. Januar 2010)

pitsch schrieb:


> Dass die das nicht bewusst machen ist sicher allen klar. Mein Kommentar zum 50-Punkte Plan war auch eher als Scherz gemeint.
> 
> Für mich mach Canyon in letzter Zeit schon einen sehr schlampigen eindruck (aus eigener Erfahrung aber auch aus solchen Themen im Forum). Der Qualitätssicherung von Canyon müsste dies doch auch schon lange erkannt haben und auch etwas dagegen unternehmen.



Wie lange betreibt denn Canyon aktiv echtes QM (Qualitätsmanagement)  und kein "es guckt jeder das ers ordentlich macht und 50 Punkte blabla" ? (wie es vermutlich der größte Teil der restlichen Branche weiter macht) Diesbezüglich war es interessant die Stellenausschreibungen seit Anfang 200*8* zu verfolgen. Im eBundesanzeiger liest man betreffs 200*8* deutlich betont von (gestarteten) Aktivitäten im QM und Controlling Bereich sowie "Risikomanagement". u.A. _" Zur Zeit ist der interne Qualitätsverantwortliche damit beauftragt, diese und auch weitere Prozesse in so genannte Qualitätshandbücher aufzunehmen, und diese später zur Zertifizierung zu bringen."_

https://www.ebundesanzeiger.de/ebanzwww/wexsservlet

(Einfach Canyon in die Suchmaske eingeben)

Ansonsten brauch man sich ja anhand der veröffentlichten Zahlen nur mal überlegen wie viele zufriedene Kunden es geben muss die hier eben eben nicht schreiben. (Wenn es 2008 25000 Kunden hatte.)


----------



## Scottbiker68 (5. Januar 2010)

Na da bin ich ja "beruhigt" das nicht nur ich diese Erfahrung mit Canyon gemacht habe.Ist zwar schon 2 Jahre her aber.....
Mein Rad war extrem schlecht vorbereitet.Schaltung nicht vernünftig eingestellt,die Bremsen nicht sauber ausgerichtet/eingestellt und als Krönung noch Bearbeitungsreste im Sitzrohr was nochmal sauber aufgerieben werde musste.Das Innenlager war fettfrei bzw ohne Montagepaste oder ähnliches und knarzte nervig.Da ich normalerweise meine Räder selbst aufbaue ist es kein wirkliches Problem gewesen die Mängel zu beseitigen.
War mein erstes Versenderbike.Das Rad war halt für den Preis Top.Was ist aber mit den leuten die nicht selbst schrauben können/wollen? Da ist so etwas extrem Ärgerlich.Die Transportverpackung dagegen war Super und ist heut noch in Gebrauch.
Jetzt können der Ruhrpotthaldenrutscher und der Bayerische Neunmalklug wieder aufheulen.


----------



## 525Rainer (5. Januar 2010)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Ansonsten brauch man sich ja anhand der veröffentlichten Zahlen nur mal überlegen wie viele zufriedene Kunden es geben muss die hier eben eben nicht schreiben. (Wenn es 2008 25000 Kunden hatte.)



wenn dir über so lange zeit dein rad genommen wird und du einen derartigen brief und telefonkontakt hinter dir hast, wird es dir ein schwacher trost sein das vielleicht 25000 andere grad spass mit ihrem rad haben.


----------



## Orakel (5. Januar 2010)

mich würde Intressieren wie das ganze nu ausgeht/gegangen ist,und bin dann mal gespannt ob es dem thread hier so ergeht wie dem "Canyon Qualität" der einfach weg war


----------



## harry22 (5. Januar 2010)

hallo 

@Jobici

was ist denn jetzt am laufen wegen dem bike ???
oder darfste nichst mehr schreiben ???
lach 

ich verfolge des hier mit intresse da ich mir ja 
auch mal ein canyon bike kaufen will oder wollte !!


lg harald


----------



## chaz (5. Januar 2010)

Scottbiker68 schrieb:


> Jetzt können der Ruhrpotthaldenrutscher und der Bayerische Neunmalklug wieder aufheulen.


Versuchst du, nach 2009, auch im Jahre 2010 den Titel *"Dümmster IBC-User des Jahres" *zu gewinnen??? Meine Stimme hast du! Aber nicht wieder bei der Forumsleitung rumheulen....


----------



## Scottbiker68 (5. Januar 2010)

@ chaz.Du hast ja geradezu Stalkerqualitäten.Armseelig.
Bei der Forumsleitung rumheulen tue ich mit Sicherheit nicht.Ist nicht meine Art.
Deine dumme Anmache kannst du dir sparen.
Außerdem verbitte ich mir von dir solche Kommentare wie "dümmster User"
Das du so etwas hier im Forum anderen gegenüber äußerst ist Dumm.Nichts anderes.
Mäßige dich hier mir gegenüber.
Und bitte unterlasse es, mir wieder eine beleidigende PN zu schicken !
Das ist unterste Schublade .


----------



## Quen (5. Januar 2010)

BTT please


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scottbiker68 (5. Januar 2010)

An mir solls nicht liegen....


----------



## 525Rainer (5. Januar 2010)

ich glaub mittlerweile das ist so eine masche von den herstellern. auf manche threads setzten sie zwei freie mitarbeiter drauf an die sich dann irgendwie gegenseitig runtermachen bis man ihn dann aufgrund dessen easy verschwinden lassen kann.


----------



## harry22 (5. Januar 2010)

hi 

was mich hier nur so wundert ist das sich der 
Jobici
überhaupt nicht mehr meldet !!!!
grüße harald


----------



## chaz (5. Januar 2010)

Scottbiker68 schrieb:


> @ chaz.Du hast ja geradezu Stalkerqualitäten.Armseelig.
> Bei der Forumsleitung rumheulen tue ich mit Sicherheit nicht.Ist nicht meine Art.
> Deine dumme Anmache kannst du dir sparen.
> Außerdem verbitte ich mir von dir solche Kommentare wie "dümmster User"
> ...


BTW: Der einzige, der hier immer wieder von vorne anfängt, bist ja wohl du!
Ich mich dir gegenüber mäßigen? Wird nicht so schnell passieren. Ich mag dich halt. Und deshalb versuche ich es auch, mich auf dein niedriges Niveau herab zu begeben, obwohl mir das schon sehr schwer fällt. Das mit dem "dümmsten User" war deshalb auch ernst gemeint. Keiner hier im Forum redet/schreibt soviel gequirlte Schei$$e wie du. Und jetzt ab ins Körbchen mit dir...


----------



## Scottbiker68 (5. Januar 2010)

Das ist das Problem mit dir.Du beleidigst und stänkerst permanent.Alleine schon deine  ausfällige Art zeigt das du in keinster Weise fähig bist dich auf normale Art und weise zu verständigen.Das lässt nur den Schluss zu das dein Geistiger Horizont limitiert scheint.
Du suhlst dich hier in der Anonymität des Forums.Im realen Leben würdest du sicher nicht so den Max machen.Da kann so was schnell unangenehm werden.
Denke du bist ein Pupertierender Schüler.Damit wäre deine Ausdrucksweise erklärt.
Aber nicht entschuldigt.


Und bitte erspar mir wieder eine PN.


----------



## homerkills (5. Januar 2010)

BITTE!!...trefft euch im wald und fahrt ein rennen!!!
erbärmlich was hier manchmal so abgeht


----------



## biesa (5. Januar 2010)

harry22 schrieb:


> hi
> 
> was mich hier nur so wundert ist das sich der
> Jobici
> ...




Wunderts Dich wirklich? Ich werfe mal ganz neutral ohne Gewichtung, das Wort -Maulkorb- in die Runde.


----------



## Scottbiker68 (5. Januar 2010)

Ein Schelm wer böses denkt !


----------



## decline (5. Januar 2010)

homerkills schrieb:


> BITTE!!...trefft euch im wald und fahrt ein rennen!!!
> erbärmlich was hier manchmal so abgeht



 so geil!

Die beiden Begriffe "Kindergarten" und "Üble Nachrede" beschreiben die letzten Posts perfekt...

Aber nein...man denkt halt nicht Mal dran, dass der Jobici vielleicht einen Tag nicht online geht, sondern man wirft Canyon gleich mal vor, dass sie hier Maulkörbe verteilen... Und jetzt aus... Bitte BTT!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biesa (5. Januar 2010)

biesa schrieb:


> ... ganz neutral ohne Gewichtung,...





Ich verbiete mir die Unterstellung, dass ich hier irgendjemand irgendetwas vorwerfe!


----------



## harry22 (6. Januar 2010)

hi 

was heißt denn 
BTT ????
kenn ich jetzt nicht 

danke für die antwort

grüße harald


----------



## decline (6. Januar 2010)

Back To Topic^^

@biesa: es heißt "verbitte"...


----------



## harry22 (6. Januar 2010)

hi 

na komisch ist es schon da er ja immer die letzten tage online war 


hat wahrscheinlich internet probleme 

lg harald


----------



## chaz (6. Januar 2010)

homerkills schrieb:


> BITTE!!...trefft euch im wald und fahrt ein rennen!!!
> erbärmlich was hier manchmal so abgeht


Eine Einladung in den Pott liegt in der Pfalz vor.  
Und nur für´s Protokoll: Bis jetzt hat der Kollege aus der Pflalz noch KEINE PN von mir erhalten. Passiert aber gleich....


----------



## Scottbiker68 (6. Januar 2010)

Jetzt krieg ich es aber mit der Angst zu tun 
Oh,ich hab schon wieder ne PN bekommen.
Mit dem Inhalt der PN hast du eindeutig bewiesen welch Geistes Kind du bist !
Treibe mehr Sport,trinke weniger Alkohol und konsumiere nicht so fragwürdige Sachen.Dann wird es wieder besser bei dir,bestimmt !
Und jetzt geb einfach Ruhe..das Forum ist für sowas zu schade.Die User hier haben auch keine Lust den Quark hier mitzuverfolgen.

Bitte wieder BTT,auch wenn es dir schwerfällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (6. Januar 2010)

Lass´uns einfach per PN weiter spielen, okay?


----------



## Scottbiker68 (6. Januar 2010)

Wir haben uns gesucht und gefunden


----------



## mrosenb. canyon (6. Januar 2010)

biesa schrieb:


> Wunderts Dich wirklich? Ich werfe mal ganz neutral ohne Gewichtung, das Wort -Maulkorb- in die Runde.



Zur Info:

"Maulkörbe" zu verteilen ist nicht unser Stil - wenn wir Fehler gemacht haben stehen wir dazu. 
Es ist aber auch nicht unser Stil, dass wir die komplette Kummunikation mit unseren Kunden öffentlich austragen. Wenn unser Kunde seine Erfahrungen veröffentlichen möchte, kann er dies jederzeit tun.

Zu dem aktuellen Fall möchte ich von unserer Seite nur soviel sagen; Ich bin mit jobici per PN in Kontakt getreten. Gemeinsam haben wir die Lösung gefunden, dass jobici so schnell wie möglich wieder sein Bike nutzen kann.


----------



## goremotel (6. Januar 2010)

Jobici schrieb:


> Um zum Punkt zu kommen: Lux ist im Karton und nur mit ausgetauschtem Hinterbau, wie an der Rahmennummer unter dem Tretlager unschwer zu erkennen war. Das Ganze natuerlich ohne Begleitschreiben. Allerdings ist der Hinterbau nicht neu sondern gebraucht! Das hat mich schon verstoert, da man ja nie weisz, wie ein Carbonbauteil behandelt wurde. Was schwerer wiegt ist allerdings, dass der Hinterbau Schaeden aufweist!
> Canyon, was denkt Ihr Euch dabei?????
> 
> Ich habe das bike nicht mehr weiter ausgepackt, geschweige denn zusammengebaut. Der Schaden ist zwar klein, allerdings sind die Karbonfasern beschaedigt und daneben sind Spruenge im Lack zu sehen. Ersatz in Garantie kann SO nicht aussehen.



Also mein Bike kam auch mit ner ähnlichen Beschädigung an gleicher Stelle des Hinterbaus an. Das lag daran, dass beim Verpacken kein Schaumstoff um die Strebe gewickelt wurde und somit an dieser Stelle wohl die (auch nicht besonders gut verpackte) Kassette des HRs "gescheuert" hat. Hab logischerweise sofort reklamiert und nach knapp 4 Wochen kam ein neues, gut verpacktes und unbeschädigtes Bike! (PS: Wohne in der Schweiz, was die Sache mit dem Versand/Zoll nicht gerade einfacher macht)


----------



## harry22 (6. Januar 2010)

mrosenb. canyon schrieb:


> Zur Info:
> 
> "Maulkörbe" zu verteilen ist nicht unser Stil - wenn wir Fehler gemacht haben stehen wir dazu.
> Es ist aber auch nicht unser Stil, dass wir die komplette Kummunikation mit unseren Kunden öffentlich austragen. Wenn unser Kunde seine Erfahrungen veröffentlichen möchte, kann er dies jederzeit tun.
> ...




morgen 

na maulkörbe zu verteilen wäre ja auch noch schöner !!

ist schon klar das man hier nicht alles öffentlich machen muss 
aber ich denke mal das es schon mancher sehr gerne wüsste wie man sich bei sowas einigt oder wie es denn dazu kommen kann !!
wäre auch sehr schön zu wissen warum sowas denn so lange dauert !!
denn ich wollte mir auch mal ein canyon bike kaufen denn ich fahre ein lapierre und bin da mit dem kundendienst überhaupt nciht zufrieden aber wenn ich das hier so lese denke mal das ist dann auch nicht besser !!

grüße harald


----------



## biesa (6. Januar 2010)

mrosenb. canyon schrieb:


> Zur Info:
> 
> "Maulkörbe" zu verteilen ist nicht unser Stil - wenn wir Fehler gemacht haben stehen wir dazu.
> Es ist aber auch nicht unser Stil, dass wir die komplette Kummunikation mit unseren Kunden öffentlich austragen. Wenn unser Kunde seine Erfahrungen veröffentlichen möchte, kann er dies jederzeit tun.
> ...




Das finde ich super und freut mich für den User. Danke für das Statement.


----------



## schappi (6. Januar 2010)

Scottbiker68 schrieb:


> Wir haben uns gesucht und gefunden



@scottbiker68 und chaz:
es wird Zeit, daß die Schule wieder beginnt!



Lasst uns bitte mit eurem pubertärem Gehabe in Ruhe, sondern geht biken!
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Scottbiker68 (6. Januar 2010)

Genau.Das werde ich heut mittag tun.Biken.


----------



## randi (6. Januar 2010)

mrosenb. canyon schrieb:


> Zu dem aktuellen Fall möchte ich von unserer Seite nur soviel sagen; Ich bin mit jobici per PN in Kontakt getreten. Gemeinsam haben wir die Lösung gefunden, dass jobici so schnell wie möglich wieder sein Bike nutzen kann.



Erstes Post vom  26.09.2009, 16:49 mit Schadensmeldung, und jetzt eine Lösung gefunden  Habt Ihr Blindekuh gespielt


----------



## chaz (6. Januar 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> @scottbiker68 und chaz:
> es wird Zeit, daß die Schule wieder beginnt!
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strikemike (6. Januar 2010)

hatte ich mich auch gefragt...



randi schrieb:


> Erstes Post vom  26.09.2009, 16:49 mit Schadensmeldung, und jetzt eine Lösung gefunden  Habt Ihr Blindekuh gespielt


----------



## 525Rainer (6. Januar 2010)

ein bisschen mehr info wär schon interessant.
ist es die regel dass bei garantiefällen  leicht beschädigte oder gebrauchte ersatzteile verbaut werden oder eine ausnahme? oder lag ein fehler oder transportschaden vor?

irgendwie nachvollziehbar dass der kunde seine stimme hier im forum erhob. von freier wahl kann nach 3 monaten in denen er anders nichts erreicht hat irgendwie nicht die rede sein.


----------



## Jobici (6. Januar 2010)

Wie Michael von Canyon schon geschrieben hat haben wir in der Zwischenzeit eine Loesung gefunden: neue Sitzstreben sind bereits zu mir unterwegs, ich werde sie selbst austauschen. Das ist der schnellste Weg mein Lux wieder startklar zu machen. Ehrlich gesagt wollte ich mich erst wieder melden, wenn ich das Teil tatsaechlich in meinen Haenden halte - nach den Enttaeuschungen der letzten Monate wollte ich das Ende dieser Geschichte nicht zu frueh verkuenden...

Allerdings kann ich jetzt schon sagen, dass Michael freundlich, professionell und sehr schnell war. Insofern danke ich Michael schon jetzt!


----------



## decline (6. Januar 2010)

und so viel zum thema "maulkorb", liebe leute...

wünsch dir einen schnellen paketdienst ;-)


----------



## Jobici (6. Januar 2010)

Noch was: Michael versicherte mir, dass die Sitzstreben selbstverstaendlich neu und unbeschaedigt waren. Es werden nur makellose Neuteile verbaut. 
Der neuerliche Schaden muss wohl beim Transport entstanden sein.


----------



## Quen (7. Januar 2010)

Jobici schrieb:


> Noch was: Michael versicherte mir, dass die Sitzstreben selbstverstaendlich neu und unbeschaedigt waren. Es werden nur makellose Neuteile verbaut.
> Der neuerliche Schaden muss wohl beim Transport entstanden sein.


Alles andere wäre ja auch unverständlich.

Wie ich bereits geschrieben habe, konnte ich mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass Canyon so bewusst vor geht.

Aber ich denke der Thread ist ein gutes Beispiel dafür, dass sich alles regeln lässt und man nicht gleich davon ausgehen sollte, dass man hingehalten und für dumm verkauft wird.

I.d.R. sollten sich solche Probleme zeitnah aus der Welt räumen lassen, in erster Linie sicherlich durch den persönlichen Kontakt am Telefon.

Viel Spaß mit dem Lux!


----------



## drivingghost (7. Januar 2010)

Jobici schrieb:


> Noch was: Michael versicherte mir, dass die Sitzstreben selbstverstaendlich neu und unbeschaedigt waren. Es werden nur makellose Neuteile verbaut.
> Der neuerliche Schaden muss wohl beim Transport entstanden sein.



sind beim transport dann auch die abzeichnungen von den schutzklebern an der kettenstrebe entstanden? oder habe ich neulich was falsch gelesen?


----------



## feardorcha (7. Januar 2010)

Man sollte die Dinge schon beim Namen nennen, damit die Hemmschwelle, irgendwelche Halb- oder Unwahrheiten in die Welt zu setzen, mal etwas heraufgesetzt wird:

 BIESA, DU HAST MIST ERZÄHLT!


----------



## Cortezsi (7. Januar 2010)

drivingghost schrieb:


> sind beim transport dann auch die abzeichnungen von den schutzklebern an der kettenstrebe entstanden? oder habe ich neulich was falsch gelesen?



Diesen Umstand verstehe ich jetzt auch nicht und ist mit dem Transportschaden nicht erklärbar.

Vielleicht ist ja auch einfach ein falscher Hinterbau ins Paket eingepackt geworden? Aber das dürfte natürlich auch nicht sein, aber möglich (evtl. war dieser schon mit Knallfolie eingepackt und daher nicht richtig identifizierbar?)

Alles Spekulation und daher egal, aber:
Canyon hat sich mit der Abwicklung des Ganzen nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert - das ist so nicht akzeptabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biesa (7. Januar 2010)

feardorcha schrieb:


> BIESA, DU HAST MIST ERZÄHLT!




Wieso Mist, meine Äußerung sollte ganz neutral aufgefasst werden  Damit wollte/möchte ich auch keinem Schaden!

Mist sieht anders aus, etwa so:


----------



## harry22 (7. Januar 2010)

hallo 

ich finde mal schnelle abwicklung sieht anders aus !!!
da beißt die maus keinen faden ab !!
und dann bleibt immer noch ein komischer verlauf des ganzen 
denn in der post von ich glaube beitrag 52 oder 54 von Jobici
steht da wirklich was von benutztem hinterbau wegen der schutzfolie 
wo man die ränder sieht !!
sollte man da mal drüber nachdenken 

grüße harald


----------



## Jobici (7. Januar 2010)

Stimmt, dieses Aspekt hatte ich noch nicht erklaert (bzw noch nicht weitergegeben was Michael mit erklaert hatte): 
es wurden nur die Sitzstreben getauscht, was bei dem Lux-Hinterbau ja einfach ist. Die Kettenstreben sehen gebraucht aus, da es eben die von mir verwendeten Kettenstreben sind. 
Das Paket, das zu mir unterwegs ist, sollte wiederum die Sitzstreben enthalten.


----------



## exto (7. Januar 2010)

mrosenb. canyon schrieb:


> Zur Info:
> 
> ... wenn wir Fehler gemacht haben stehen wir dazu...


----------



## 525Rainer (7. Januar 2010)

das ist natürlich eine gute nachricht das die sitzstreben auf den weg zu dir sind.
da kann man dir nur wünschen dass sie diesmal ohne mangel sind und halten.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (8. Januar 2010)

Ich hab ähnliche Erfahrungen mit Canyon gemacht, nur dass es bei mir um Teile ging und ich dann irgendwann aufgegeben hab (worauf die scheinbar spekulieren), weil es mir die Mühe einfach nicht wert war wegen ein paar Euro. Dafür waren halt die ganzen Bikes die ich danach für Freunde und Freundin vermittelt hab von gescheiten Händlern.

Mich wundert nur immer wieder, dass solche Firmen diese miesen Spielchen ohne Konsequenzen derart durchziehen können und erst wenn ein Forenthema hier sich oben hält langsam was passiert...
Kannst echt noch froh sein, dass du nicht den ganzen schönen Radl-Sommer im Regen stehen gelassen wurdest, sondern nur den Herbst und Winter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harry22 (8. Januar 2010)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Ich hab ähnliche Erfahrungen mit Canyon gemacht, nur dass es bei mir um Teile ging und ich dann irgendwann aufgegeben hab (worauf die scheinbar spekulieren), weil es mir die Mühe einfach nicht wert war wegen ein paar Euro. Dafür waren halt die ganzen Bikes die ich danach für Freunde und Freundin vermittelt hab von gescheiten Händlern.
> 
> Mich wundert nur immer wieder, dass solche Firmen diese miesen Spielchen ohne Konsequenzen derart durchziehen können und erst wenn ein Forenthema hier sich oben hält langsam was passiert...
> Kannst echt noch froh sein, dass du nicht den ganzen schönen Radl-Sommer im Regen stehen gelassen wurdest, sondern nur den Herbst und Winter!




morgen 

was sind denn gescheite händler ???
bin da auch noch auf der suche nach einer guten bike-marke !
fahre ein lapierre und des bike ist schon klasse nur wenn du mal was von denen brauchst wie z.b. schaltauge und es dann 3 monate dauert ist des schei... und bei mir wars im sommer 
dann dachte ich ja an canyon nur habe ich hier mal so ein mitgelesen 
scheint auch nciht des gelbe vom ei zu sein !!!!!!!!!!

na und das er glück hatte und die strebe im herbst brach und nicht im sommer da hast du recht !!

grüße harald


----------



## Jobici (9. Januar 2010)

Die Sitzstreben sind heute heil angekommen und ich habe sie heute abend eingebaut. Sieht alles gut aus und fuer mich ist der Fall damit endlich geschlossen.


----------



## harry22 (9. Januar 2010)

Jobici schrieb:


> Die Sitzstreben sind heute heil angekommen und ich habe sie heute abend eingebaut. Sieht alles gut aus und fuer mich ist der Fall damit endlich geschlossen.



hi 

warum denn nicht gleich so ??????????
so muss guter dienst am kunden aussehen 

grüße harald


----------



## Waldschleicher (9. Januar 2010)

harry22 schrieb:


> morgen
> 
> was sind denn gescheite händler ???
> bin da auch noch auf der suche nach einer guten bike-marke !
> ...



Das lag aber mit Sicherheit nicht an Lapierre, hab ich selbst schon getestet. Ein guter Händler hat das eh auf Lager, da hat deiner wohl jämmerlich versagt. Schaltaugen von denen sind sogar bei hibike gelistet, was will man mehr?


----------



## harry22 (9. Januar 2010)

hi 

des mit dem händler glaube ich langsam auch 
am besten wäre man könnte alles irgendwo selbst 
bestellen !!

grüße harald


----------



## Julian0o (10. Januar 2010)

Das war ja mal eine Geschichte  Ich hoffe mal nicht das es mir mal so ergeht. Wenn das den Winter über passiert dann kann man es ja evt. noch verschmerzen. Aber in der Sommersaison wo man jeden Tag heiß aufs radeln ist...


----------

